

US capital swaps top compensation spot with Silicon Valley - utefan001
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-19/beltway-earnings-make-u-s-capital-richer-than-silicon-valley.html

======
fhmalik
I think this really highlights some of whats wrong with America. We are
beginning to value those who extract value more highly than those who innovate
and create value. I have worked very closely with government employees and
while there are definitely some very qualified people doing very enlightened
work, the majority of the ones in government positions are there because they
are unfit for private employment and in many cases lack even a remedial
understanding of the issues they regulate.

